# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Hormoonbalansdieet

## DiTo

Hallo,

Nieuw hier. Ik ben 48 jaar en ben begonnen aan het hormoonbalansdieet. Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd maar ben er wel achter dat lijnen eigenlijk niet helpt. Het heeft alles te maken met het veranderen van je gewoonten. Door het lezen van de hormoonfactor kwam ik er achter waarom ik niet afviel. Mijn hormonen waren uit balans door allerlei oorzaken o.a. te weinig eten, te veel sporten en te veel stress. Dankzij de boeken van R. Moorman lukt het nu wel en voel ik me ook veel beter. Ik heb dus niet alleen aan mijn voeding gewerkt maar ook aan training en beperking van stress. In de boeken staan tips om boodschappen te doen, te koken, te trainen en te ontspannen. Kan het iedereen aanbevelen!

----------

